# New top bar bee keeper,comb fell off



## jennifertullis (Apr 24, 2016)

WE hived our 1st package and queen 4/20/16. Went for 1st inspection. Queen was released and accepted. Comb on bar one and two. took out bar one to get the queen cage out. While cutting out queen cage ( they built onto it, we had brood comb close to queen cage). The comb fell off bar 1.Oh FYI we held it vertical to the ground!! No gravity involved. We reattached w wire and moved bar 2 to bar 3 slot as the reattached comb was not straight!! any thoughts or answers.We have read books, looked at videos but this is the real deal!!! Thanks for any help that you can give us!!!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! rubber bands are my first choice for attaching comb


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

I find rubber bands to do fine on lang frames but aren't useful on top bars. With fresh white comb, I just pinch it back into place on the bar.


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

I concur, pinch it back onto the frame, and make sure it is straight. If it is not straight, it will just cause problems with the next comb and so on down the line.


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

If you have it wired to the bar, they may have already fixed it. A hair clasp tied to the bar works well too (one of those things which looks like two claws clapping together).

Over in the Top-Bar forum someone posted a picture recently of a bar with a hook of hardware cloth attached... you just hang the comb on the hook. I cannot find that thread to link to now....


----------



## jennifertullis (Apr 24, 2016)

Thaks!!


----------



## jennifertullis (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks. We did not know as we just started. I so appreciate the advice! It wasn't straight when we left but we thought that the bees will repair it and we would straighten it in about 5 days? How long should I wait before I try to make it straight ,do you know? I do know about cross combing, and keeping the combs straight. But real life is different from books and you tube videos!!!


----------



## jennifertullis (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks. We did not know as we just started. I so appreciate the advice! That's a great idea!! I hope that they fixed it and the comb is straight. Any idea how long we should wait until we check again? And sorry I thought I was in the top bar forum, have never really used forums before!!


----------

